# Rapture coming in 2007 now!



## ReformedWretch (Oct 1, 2004)

I saw this while browsing raptureready.com

[quote:48f5ca72c9]I think the fig tree was planted in 1948. I think it put forth leaves in 1967.

I think the Lord is coming at any moment.

Maranatha!![/quote:48f5ca72c9]

What will they think of next?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 1, 2004)

Next??? How about 2010.


----------



## blhowes (Oct 1, 2004)

I hope they're right. I agree with this...Maranatha! Wouldn't it be great if He did come back in 2007, but preferably sooner.

Its nice to think about the idea that Jesus' could return at any moment. In some ways, that motivates us, or should motivate us, to be about the Lord's work while there's still time.

I read something interesting in a book called "Prophecy and the Church" not too long ago. The author (Allis?) had a chapter about the 'imminent return of Christ' and he talked about how throughout the ages Christians have believed that Jesus could come back at any moment. The idea was and is used to motivate us to action. He made the point that this idea wasn't the best motivator because Jesus could come back at any moment, but in the back of our minds we realize that it could just as well be 1000 years from now. He suggested that instead of focusing on the unknown (when he returns), we should focus on something more definite. He suggested focusing on the fact that we as Christians are going to die and the people we witness to are going to die. We may or may not have a lot of time left before Jesus comes, but we definitely don't have a lot of time left before death comes.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 1, 2004)

[quote:33f8793c3d="blhowes"]I hope they're right. I agree with this...Maranatha! Wouldn't it be great if He did come back in 2007, but preferably sooner.

Its nice to think about the idea that Jesus' could return at any moment. In some ways, that motivates us, or should motivate us, to be about the Lord's work while there's still time.

I read something interesting in a book called "Prophecy and the Church" not too long ago. The author (Allis?) had a chapter about the 'imminent return of Christ' and he talked about how throughout the ages Christians have believed that Jesus could come back at any moment. The idea was and is used to motivate us to action. He made the point that this idea wasn't the best motivator because Jesus could come back at any moment, but in the back of our minds we realize that it could just as well be 1000 years from now. He suggested that instead of focusing on the unknown (when he returns), we should focus on something more definite. He suggested focusing on the fact that we as Christians are going to die and the people we witness to are going to die. We may or may not have a lot of time left before Jesus comes, but we definitely don't have a lot of time left before death comes.[/quote:33f8793c3d]
Very true. Good thoughts....


----------



## tcalbrecht (Oct 1, 2004)

[quote:b5f5852008="houseparent"]I saw this while browsing raptureready.com

[quote:b5f5852008]I think the fig tree was planted in 1948. I think it put forth leaves in 1967.

I think the Lord is coming at any moment.

Maranatha!![/quote:b5f5852008]

What will they think of next?[/quote:b5f5852008]

Actually, even with the 1967 date they missed the rapture. Acccording to Hal Lindsey et al the "generation" is 40 years, which gives us the timing of Christ's second coming. The rapture, according to dispie theories, is 7 years earlier. We should already be in the days pictured in the [i:b5f5852008]Left Behind[/i:b5f5852008] novels.

The latest theories require them to increase the length of a "generation". Some push it out to 100 years, ignoring Hal's rock solid exegesis. They obviously need more breathing room.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Oct 1, 2004)

[quote:d8aa165c58="blhowes"]He made the point that this idea wasn't the best motivator because Jesus could come back at any moment, but in the back of our minds we realize that it could just as well be 1000 years from now. He suggested that instead of focusing on the unknown (when he returns), we should focus on something more definite. He suggested focusing on the fact that we as Christians are going to die and the people we witness to are going to die. We may or may not have a lot of time left before Jesus comes, but we definitely don't have a lot of time left before death comes.[/quote:d8aa165c58]

The blessed hope of the Christian is the fact that Christ [b:d8aa165c58]will [/b:d8aa165c58]return and we will be raised to be like Him, not when He will return.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Oct 1, 2004)

Sigh...

Someone once pointed out that practically every cultist group of the past 200 years or so (Mormons, Jehovah's Witnesses, David Koresh, Jim Jones, Heaven's Gate, etc. etc. etc.) have ALL been premillennial in their eschatology.[b:c2f323bb0c] 

Kind of makes ya' wonder huh?[/b:c2f323bb0c]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 1, 2004)

Indeed it does.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 2, 2004)

One board I visit lists hurricanes, and even strange lightening flases as signs of the end!

I wanted to get in on it so I posted how it appears that Virginia Tech is going to beat West Virginia today!!!

I hope they see my point, but somehow I suspect they will get angry.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Oct 2, 2004)

Most cultist groups over the past 200 years being premill in their eschatology doesn't mean anything's wrong anymore than the fact that Calvinists persecuted anabaptists means Calvinism is wrong. I wish someone would put that lame argument back in the grave it was dug up from.

Wars, rumors of wars, weather catastrophies, etc... ARE all signs of the end. But they are not THE end. They are the birth pains leading up to the end. They simply mean Christ's coming is one day closer than it was before. Unfortunately, most premill folks (Dispensationalists in particular) spend too much time focused on the signs instead of being focused on the work of the Master.... knowing that whether He comes today or a thousand years from today, many of these 'signs' will continue, regardless.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Oct 2, 2004)

OS_X

I'll agree that the association between pre-mil and cultistism doesn't necessitate a falsification of premillenialism. But then I never stated that it did -only that it really makes (me) wonder.

Nor was I arguing against the veracity of premillenialism. If I were I wouldn't use that as any kind of a conclusive reproof as there are certainly plenty of Scriptural considerations I would raise towards that end. 

Even so I still think that it is a subject that should be investigated rather than "put in the grave" as you suggest.[i:51ee2eeeea][/i:51ee2eeeea]


----------



## turmeric (Oct 2, 2004)

I've been studying the history of Dispensationalism and how it was a combination of Plymouth Brethern eschatology and Keswick holiness teaching, but I'm wondering if it isn't somewhat of a revival of Anabaptism in some ways, particularly in its withdrawal from the world of culture and education.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 2, 2004)

oops!

[Edited on 26-12-2004 by turmeric]


----------



## turmeric (Oct 2, 2004)

I triple-posted! Definitely a sign! People get ready

[Edited on 26-12-2004 by turmeric]


----------



## Puritanhead (Dec 25, 2004)

I was curiously for those that believe in a "secret rapture" Many of you have these have these giant SUVs with the bumper stickers that say, "IN CASE OF RAPTURE THIS CAR WILL BE UNMANNED?" Shouldn't you try and get custom-made pressure sensors on your seat that activate the breaks in your vehicle, while cutting off the engine when you're raptured, so as to avoid taking out any one left behind with your car. You never know, they could be one of the 144,000.
:bigsmile:


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 25, 2004)

[email protected] Ryan!

I don't think there is anyone here who believes in the secrete rapture. Not that I've seen post anyways. I may have been the only one (before talking to Paul)


----------

